#ubuntu-fridge 2007-02-23
<mdke> is the FridgeContent wiki page still used?
<mdke> I'm thinking not?
<mdke> nixternal: ^^
<nixternal> I haven't used it, nor even looked at it in a while
<mdke> I don't think anyone does
<mdke> I'll nuke it for now
<mdke> someone can always correct me if I'm wrong
<nixternal> true, they can always revert if it is needed
#ubuntu-fridge 2008-02-23
<jpatrick> afternoon sladen
